
Why Reddit’s CEO Invested in the Weed Startup Meadow - silasisonhacker
http://www.thekindland.com/meadow-s-ceo-on-why-reddit-s-ceo-invested-in-1269
======
arijon
I wonder how they celebrated ;)

